# Shipping O. pumilio



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A few dudes waiting to head out to their new home in Illinois...shipping method taken from Robb M.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting packaging Ray. They look very well protected from any jostling they will encounter. It looks like a foam insert cap. What is the container?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting...what keeps the substrate in place when the box gets tossed in the truck upside down?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Test tubes, get them in any lab supply store. The wet spag or even papertowel is a pain to even get out once inside (think banging and banging and then pulling). I have zero worries that it will even move in transit. I use a small, thick bio box with two phase 22 baggies, with these tucked in nicely.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I like that, very little room for them to get beaten up as well in shipping....Does the foam insert have something holding that in or is there a plastic rim holding that in place?.....Might have to try this out... Thanks for sharing Ray.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Plastic cap. This is all Robb M's way, I just lifted it from him.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

nice!!! how are you getting the wet spag to not move?


----------



## JacobP (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool. Reminds me of the old fruit fly vials. Is there a particular name for the foam plug? Or does it usually come as a set with the tube, lid, and foam?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I ship in 50ml conical vials with holes drilled in the lid and a foam plug underneath.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Thomas Villas (I believe on the last name) sent me my first R. imitators to me that way back in 2004. He used coin collecting tubes. I know this is a common shipping container for arachnids.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

JacobP said:


> Very cool. Reminds me of the old fruit fly vials. Is there a particular name for the foam plug? Or does it usually come as a set with the tube, lid, and foam?


i'd like to know this as well


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

JacobP said:


> Very cool. Reminds me of the old fruit fly vials. Is there a particular name for the foam plug? Or does it usually come as a set with the tube, lid, and foam?


They are called foam plug. They were available through Carolina Biological Supply. I use them for school.


----------



## JacobP (Feb 21, 2012)

JJuchems said:


> Thomas Villas (I believe on the last name) sent me my first R. imitators to me that way back in 2004. He used coin collecting tubes. I know this is a common shipping container for arachnids.


I think you are referring to Thomas Villegas of pumilio.com. Great reputation, remember him from my first time in the hobby.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

JacobP said:


> I think you are referring to Thomas Villegas of pumilio.com. Great reputation, remember him from my first time in the hobby.


Thanks! Pumilio.com is no longer active, but that is 100%. Great guy.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

This ideas been around for a long time. Does anyone else remember receiving boxes of frogs from Black Jungle 10 or more years ago with froglets packed in the small vials with wet sphagnum on both ends? It worked well I dont remember any DOA's out of atleast a hundred frog we ordered back then from them. Im surprised this trend didnt get more attention.
its still the safest way to ship arachnids.

Elizabeth


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Your mantis will be arriving packed pretty much just like that, just with excelsior instead of moss. I really like conical vial/ test tubes for transporting critters, plus I get all I need for free from the lab


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

We used to get tarantulas like that all the time, never made the connection between shipping tarantulas and shipping frogs, tho LOL Tarantulas are usually shipped with a loosely packed paper towel. Also, when the tarantulas were just tiny hatchlings, we would house them in vials like this until they got old enough to be in a larger container.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

is there a screw on cap?? over the sponge?


----------

